# Teaching My Brother Woodworking



## Peter Collin (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello All,
A year ago my brother came to visit for Thanksgiving, and we made him a cutting board. he enjoyed the experience so much that we schemed for a year to do a much bigger build together. This month, despite the COVID crisis and all that, we got our week to do it. John also wanted to make a video of the experience. 
We chose the project from Matthias Wandel's plans of a takeapart design for a desk, so he could fit it in his compact car for the drive home. It took us the whole week, but we got it done!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Peter, you are a great mentor !! (as well as a great brother).
that sir, is a job well done !! I hope your brother gets many years 
of good service and fond memories from it.

.


----------

